# Ok I’ve narrowed my lens choice down...



## GorillaJJitsu (Sep 11, 2019)

I’ve decided i want to go with either the canon 24-70 ii 2.8, or the 70-200mm iii. They both have sharp quality but man the 70-200 iii sample images i saw were INSANE. 

What I love to shoot: 

Portraits and candids
Jiu jitsu (sports) 
Landscape
Concerts (rarely) 

——

So with that said I feel like based on what i own at These focal ranges, if i really Wanted to shoot wider i can Just use these...but I’m not sure? 

I own: 24-105 (too slow for low light)
50mm 1.8 (use it sometimes)
85mm 1.8 (use it majority of the time for everything) 

Hopefully this helps! I love the feedback on here and you guys are always so awesome! So yea! I narrowed it down! Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Nwcid (Sep 12, 2019)

I know for me it would be the 70-200 as that is what primarily lives on my camera.  Really the only time I break out the 24-70 is if I am working in tight spaces where I can not back off to use 70mm.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Sep 12, 2019)

I think the 50 f1.8 is a good little lens that will, in most cases, produce better results than the 24-70.

So another vote for the 70-200 as it adds new capability where you'll need it.


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 12, 2019)

With what you have if you want to go wider on landscape you could take several shots and do a pano the  70 200 is a nice lens to have. I had the std 18 55 when I started and when at Bath I found it was not wide enough so I  a block of images think of tic tac toe or naught and crosses grid these I stitched together to give the image I wanted


----------



## GorillaJJitsu (Sep 12, 2019)

Nwcid said:


> I know for me it would be the 70-200 as that is what primarily lives on my camera.  Really the only time I break out the 24-70 is if I am working in tight spaces where I can not back off to use 70mm.



Yea man the 70-200 images look unreal. I use The 85mm all the time so i feel Like i don’t really shoot much that would require me to need all that space....ugh such a tough choice!


----------



## GorillaJJitsu (Sep 12, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> I think the 50 f1.8 is a good little lens that will, in most cases, produce better results than the 24-70.
> 
> So another vote for the 70-200 as it adds new capability where you'll need it.



I like This vote!! The image quality is nuts!


----------



## GorillaJJitsu (Sep 12, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> With what you have if you want to go wider on landscape you could take several shots and do a pano the  70 200 is a nice lens to have. I had the std 18 55 when I started and when at Bath I found it was not wide enough so I  a block of images think of tic tac toe or naught and crosses grid these I stitched together to give the image I wanted



Nice! So you’re saying you vote to get the 70-200mm?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2019)

A good 70 to 200 F/2.8 will be with you until nearly mid century. I would get this lens and not look back. There are a number of good wide-angle solutions including the 35 mm F2, for very little money or the 50 mm F1.4 . Either of those two single focal length lenses are substantially faster in low light than the 24 to 70, and are small and light, and are extremely versatile. I would definitely buy the 70 to 200 for your stated areas of interest: while the 24 to 70 is a nice lens, it is also fairly heavy and fairly obnoxious, shall we say.


----------



## GorillaJJitsu (Sep 12, 2019)

Derrel said:


> A good 70 to 200 F/2.8 will be with you until nearly mid century. I would get this lens and not look back. There are a number of good wide-angle solutions including the 35 mm F2, for very little money or the 50 mm F1.4 . Either of those two single focal length lenses are substantially faster in low light than the 24 to 70, and are small and light, and are extremely versatile. I would definitely buy the 70 to 200 for your stated areas of interest: well the 24 to 70 is a nice lens, it is also fairly heavy and fairly obnoxious, shall we say.



Derrel to the rescue as always! Haha! Yea man have you seen Jared polins review of this lens? He said it’s literally one of the best lenses he’s ever used ....


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2019)

yes, I am saying buy the 70 to 200! it is known as a truly exceptional zoom lens. No I had not seen Jared's review, but he is a pretty much hands-on guy ,and if he gives something enthusiastic endorsement you can bet your bottom dollar that he knows what he is talking about, and he is not a sellout or a shill. Jared is a straight shooter, despite his curly hair, (lol) which is a large part of his web icon for his site which is called,FroKnowsPhoto.com


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes I am saying the 70 200 lens  if you can the l series. I use the older f4 non is   If I had the cash I would change to the f2.8 I am doing a lot of photography of the local fox and am always pushing the limits of failing light
As said above a good lens will last you a long time provided one does not drop it into the river, I have said in the past most of us will change camera bodies before we change glass.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2019)

I watched the video from Jared, and his enthusiasm is remarkable. I'm quite surprised that the Mark III is only $2100, when the Nikon is $2700, and the Tamron G2 is $1300.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 12, 2019)

I had it's predecessor the 35-350 and it took WONDERFUL photos!

Keep in mind the weight! It is NOT a lightweight lens!

remember that its one of those kinds of lenses where you mount the CAMERA to the LENS! 
Mount the LENS on the tripod!


Have fun!


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 12, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> I had it's predecessor the 35-350 and it took WONDERFUL photos!
> 
> Keep in mind the weight! It is NOT a lightweight lens!
> 
> ...


Definitely "…. I mount the lens on the tripod whenever I can saves strain on the mount ring and the tripod boss
A new tripod /lens mount ring is cheaper than a new lens/and or camera
Rem to ensure that your tripod is up to the extra weight and where you can set lens over leg for stability


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 12, 2019)

I have the 70-200 f 2.8.  You will never regret having it in your bag.  Watersealed, very durable, super sharp, reasonably fast, and flexible for many different missions.  

Others may disagree, but I think optical quality and speed are more important in longer lenses versus wider lenses that are more likely to be used for landscapes.  When a longer lens is on the camera one is likely shooting something farther away that will require a deeper crop in post.  

Anyway, if you only have one L lens, this is the one to have.  Be careful... you'll want more.


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 13, 2019)

L glass syndrome is catching..... get one l series lens and you soon want the next then you wonder how did ie er manage without l glass. Join the club my friend


----------

